# 7 weeks and spotting/bleeding help..... :(



## Junior1986

Report

7 weeks pregnant and spotting/bleeding.
by Junior1986, 1 minute ago
I am 7 weeks pregnant, been spotting for 3 days. It started with brown discharge but now has turned to light bleeding, it goes back and forth from brown to reddish. What is going on with me??? I have been examined by doc other day and he said at that point there was no opening so was ok. But since then it has gotten slightly more and reddish, not enough for a pad tho. I am so depressed from this and cry all the time. Can anyone reassure me in a direction that I understand? I need to talk to ppl who have been through what I am currently going through :-( help me.
:cry:


----------



## Bundle hopes

Hi hun,

I had a lot of spotting from weeks 5-8. It was in my underwear all the time and every time I wiped. I was very scared. I had an ultrasound at 8 weeks 5 days and everything is perfectly fine. It has finally stopped but it lasted almost 3 weeks. I'm sure you are fine as spotting is perfectly normal during early pregnancy unless you are bleeding very heavily, and you have extreme cramping. If you are really worried go to the doctor or hospital for a scan, there is nothing like seeing the scan and the piece of mind that everything is ok with the little one :)

Keep us updated and enjoy your pregnancy x


----------



## Junior1986

Bundle hopes said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> I had a lot of spotting from weeks 5-8. It was in my underwear all the time and every time I wiped. I was very scared. I had an ultrasound at 8 weeks 5 days and everything is perfectly fine. It has finally stopped but it lasted almost 3 weeks. I'm sure you are fine as spotting is perfectly normal during early pregnancy unless you are bleeding very heavily, and you have extreme cramping. If you are really worried go to the doctor or hospital for a scan, there is nothing like seeing the scan and the piece of mind that everything is ok with the little one :)
> 
> Keep us updated and enjoy your pregnancy x

Thank you so much for this, I really appreciate your time to help me out.


----------



## Clairex20

Ive been bleeding too the last 3 days bright red blood, and its like a light period and ive been needing to use pads. Im going to EPU tomo to see if i can get a scan. Im so scared :( Drs checked my cervix and said it was closed so fingers crossed all is good x


----------



## 1stTymePreggo

Ive had spotting once a month around time I would normally have a period every month of my pregnancy so far...docs dont know why...im 15 weeks now and doc hears a normal heartbeat...bed rest always stops bleeding for me...also absolutely no sex. you and your little one are in my prayers...try not to stress...


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies - I bled in all 3 of my pregnancies, anywhere from 5 to 8wks, and at 11wks in my twin pregnancy. It was bright red to begin with, and trailed off to brown within a week or so. All of those babies turned out absolutely fine. Get a scan hun, it is the only way to confirm all is ok, but most of the time bleeding is actually common and normal in early pregnancy xxx


----------



## Junior1986

1stTymePreggo said:


> Ive had spotting once a month around time I would normally have a period every month of my pregnancy so far...docs dont know why...im 15 weeks now and doc hears a normal heartbeat...bed rest always stops bleeding for me...also absolutely no sex. you and your little one are in my prayers...try not to stress...

Thank you so much, it seems like it would have been about the time f my period also. I hope your pregnancy goes well too. Thank you again :)


----------



## Junior1986

lizziedripping said:


> Hi ladies - I bled in all 3 of my pregnancies, anywhere from 5 to 8wks, and at 11wks in my twin pregnancy. It was bright red to begin with, and trailed off to brown within a week or so. All of those babies turned out absolutely fine. Get a scan hun, it is the only way to confirm all is ok, but most of the time bleeding is actually common and normal in early pregnancy xxx

Thank you, you put my mind at ease :)


----------



## Junior1986

Clairex20 said:


> Ive been bleeding too the last 3 days bright red blood, and its like a light period and ive been needing to use pads. Im going to EPU tomo to see if i can get a scan. Im so scared :( Drs checked my cervix and said it was closed so fingers crossed all is good x

Let me know how it goes... My fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Junior1986

Thanks for this news. I went and got an ultrasound today and the baby seems fine with a 150bpm and I heard the heart beat. Only problem is now I think the u/s has made me bleed slightly heavier... But hope it's ok


----------



## Donna_barnes

I'm 14 weeks now and have bled from 5 weeks up to now, ranging from brown the full on dripping red blood. At first it was a hematoma, now they don't know and it's just "some women bleed"!! Try not to worry, now you have seen HB they say chances of anything going wrong are very low. Drink plenty and take it easy. All the best for the rest of your pregnancy xx


----------



## Monie30

I am only 5 weeks but I have had spotting bleeding over the weekend,it has stopped now so bled for 36 hrs really. Im going for my scan this morn. was checked fri and my cervix was closed. So FX for all of us on here going through the same thing. Sorry I cant give any advice really just wanted you to know that you arent alone and I know how terribly horribly it all is...especially the waiting in limbo wondering all sorts of things.


----------



## Clairex20

I lost it :'( my HCG levels went down to 399 today :( been crying so much i dont no what to do with myself i feel like apart of me is now missing :( x


----------



## Junior1986

Clairex20 said:


> I lost it :'( my HCG levels went down to 399 today :( been crying so much i dont no what to do with myself i feel like apart of me is now missing :( x

Oh honey, I don't know what to say :( I feel for you and want you to know if there we're something I could do I would. Try to be around family possibly? Is your partner helping at all??? You need to relax and be pampered.


----------



## fayewest

Junior1986 said:


> Thanks for this news. I went and got an ultrasound today and the baby seems fine with a 150bpm and I heard the heart beat. Only problem is now I think the u/s has made me bleed slightly heavier... But hope it's ok

Really pleased, the same thing has happened to me today, I cant stop crying, desperate for everything to be ok :cry:


----------



## Indian Maa

Junior1986 said:


> Report
> 
> 7 weeks pregnant and spotting/bleeding.
> by Junior1986, 1 minute ago
> I am 7 weeks pregnant, been spotting for 3 days. It started with brown discharge but now has turned to light bleeding, it goes back and forth from brown to reddish. What is going on with me??? I have been examined by doc other day and he said at that point there was no opening so was ok. But since then it has gotten slightly more and reddish, not enough for a pad tho. I am so depressed from this and cry all the time. Can anyone reassure me in a direction that I understand? I need to talk to ppl who have been through what I am currently going through :-( help me.
> :cry:


Hey dear... I had this... Brownish between week 5-8. It even turned red whenever i used toilet.... Dont worry.... Dr mentioned that in my case the implantation bleed stayed inside and got discharged after weeks... It could be in your case too.. Keep a watch on Hcg levels, if its going up, nothing to worry. Take care, love,bs


----------



## jellymushy

Hi. I'm kinda newbie here. I'm in my 8 weeks & a day pregnant ryt now. I'm in the same boat. I had my bleeding last Saturday until now. When I had my U/V last monday, the tech told me that there is no fetal pole & heartbeat. I'm devastated right now. I hope ur little angel got a heartbeat. Cause if it do so, your baby is normal. As i surf the net, light spotting usually occurs on 5-7 weeks. Good luck to you dear.


----------

